# Humminbird 597ci



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just bought one of these, but no way to install until spring will let me uncover the boat. Anyone ever use one?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know what you payed for it but you mite want to go to there web site and look at there 597ci HD DI. I belive it's a new one out this year. Right now I'm using a 788ci on my 16 footer but I'm setting up a 14 footer and thats whats going on it. 
It just mite be worth it to you to get this newer model.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Skippy said:


> I don't know what you payed for it but you mite want to go to there web site and look at there 597ci HD DI. I belive it's a new one out this year. Right now I'm using a 788ci on my 16 footer but I'm setting up a 14 footer and thats whats going on it.
> It just mite be worth it to you to get this newer model.


The one I bought is HD, but it is here and unpacked so newest or not, I got it.

Now if it was March or April I could install it. I'll spend the time waiting by getting my tackle ready and hunting coyotes. I'm also the chairman of a coyote seminar my club is sponsoring on March 5th so I'll be plenty busy.

I appreciate you letting me know about the possible change.
Bill


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the 597ci on my 17 foot boat. So far I'm pleased with it. The only issue I have had with it is trying to eliminate some of the clutter that shows up in the shallow depths (under 6 feet). I've used it several times on Lake Erie western basin and been very happy with it. Mostly use it on shallow inland lakes. I did buy the Navionics Gold chip for it and it does make it much more precise for depths, details, etc. Just having the GPS along with the sonar in a combo unit is worth it for me.

TheBigE22


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Go to humminbirds web site, click on support and check to see if there are any new upgrades on the software in your unit. Humminbird doesnt charge for their upgrades, like when they came out with down imaging for the SI units. If you owned one you could download the upgrade software for free after registeringyour owners info.
Love humminbird they have taken real good care of me and my units.
Its also nice when you get the original designers equipment and not something that has been reverse engineered and then marketed.
good luck
donm


----------

